# Fish Tank Method - Incubator



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

How do you make an incubator using the 'fish-tank method'?

Thanks


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i think yu put a small amount of water in the bottom of a ploy box with a fishtank heater in it and make a shelf/rack and place your tub of egs on top


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

ANT said:


> i think yu put a small amount of water in the bottom of a ploy box with a fishtank heater in it and make a shelf/rack and place your tub of egs on top


thanks, Is the shelf IN the water or above it?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

a little above it *i think*


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

wouldnt this create like 100% humidity? not sure what you need for eggs tho...


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

have a look here dude : victory: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/36366-incubators.html


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Could anyone tell me what sized fish tank heater they have used for this? Would a 50W units like this:

Aquatics Warehouse UK TETRA AQUARIUM

Be enough for a DIY incubator like this:

DYI-Homemade Incubator


We're looking to incubate our first few leo gecko eggs and want all femlaes if possible so we're looking for a temp of 80F


TIA!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

AndyDaDude said:


> wouldnt this create like 100% humidity? not sure what you need for eggs tho...


wouldn't 100% humidity be water? :lol2:


----------

